# Ollie or pop onto rails?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ollie. Learn balance. If you don't learn to ollie you'll never hit a street approach rail.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Bertieman said:


> This is a 2 part question--
> 
> Is it proper form to ollie off the tail end of your board (a typical common "ollie") onto a rail, or pop off both feet at the same time onto the rail?
> 
> ...


Either - but some rail tricks are easier to set up with an ollie vs. popping off both feet.

It doesn't matter as much for really basic stuff like 50/50s and boardslides, but I'd still recommend learning both ollies and pop is you intend to go beyond those tricks.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

more often then not i'll pop off the lip onto rails but it really depends on the type of trick you are going for. learn both and figure out which is easier for certain tricks.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I prefer to creep onto a skate style down rail. Popping or ollie'ing isn't necessary if you're getting onto the rail were you should be, which is almost horizontal with the take off. Nose presses do require an ollie, most other tricks just momentum, and maybe a little pop. 

If it's a flat rail that I have to get up onto, then I'll pop, but only enough to get onto it, you want to use momentum whenever possible.


----------

